# Marineland LED fixture.. $40?



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Went to my local P******t today for some water conditioner and stumbled upon this product. Marineland LED aquarium light. Now I've built my own fixture [in my sig] for $100, but $40 seemed like a steal! From the looks of it it has 30 LED's, and they aren't the round, stick in a $2 flashlight kind. Certainly not Cree like my little beauties, but has anyone used or had experience with this fixture? Specs on product are completely lacking, so I'm at a loss. Anyone?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11000158#prodTab1


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey man, i was just about to start a tread with the same question! 
i have a giftcard to the store and nothing interests me except this lights! are they any good? worth it or trash? anyone??

this is the one i been looking at btw: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4455058&lmdn=Fish


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Petsmart is a censored word? Weird. 

I have heard you can grow low light plants under it, like moss, Anubias, and crypts, but the light is too weak for high-light loving stem plants.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

i have done a side by side with a more intense led fixture (vertex) and there really is no comparison. 

the marinelands use 1 watt or less leds which, while being very efficient are rather dim on the whole. 

Conclusion... you'd honestly get more light with a small t5 fixture


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hahah censored in my vocabulary. Thanks for the responses. If anything I would use it on something like a 10g or 20g long. 

Kevin I've seen many other marineland led's and they did use bookoo amounts in order to make up for brightness, but this one looked promising. Some one let me know if they test this fixture.


----------



## joycexie (Jul 7, 2011)

let me see.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm going to try and snap a photo of my tank that uses a vertex Illumilux LED strip later today, and you can see the result!


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks. For comparison, the ada build in my sig has the Cree LED fixture i built over a ten gallon.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

Those fixtures aren't very bright, I tried one and returned it.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i guess for a small tank it will work though? i was thinking on a small ~10 gallons rimless that im on the planning stages =D


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

after 3 weeks of using 2 of those over a single tank, the plants started just dying.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

I gave 1 Double Bright fixture on a 33g tank. All plants are growing well, but ate not demanding plants - crypts, Vals, hygro Kompakt, Vesuvius, a reneckii.

Been running for 8 months or so and all are doing well. Light is 20" above substrate.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/96494/product.web
i personally saw these being used on planted display tanks at this stores retail location. The reef ready fixtures are much more intense.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

I use a Marineland Singlebright on my planted 10g and all my plants are healthy and growing fine. If it was a larger tank I suspect LEDs would be much less successful.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Earlier this month I was talking with the Marineland Product Manager for Equipment, and asked when they were going to have some LED lights specifically for planted aquariums and he said the product is being developed and should be out next spring.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Earlier this month I was talking with the Marineland Product Manager for Equipment, and asked when they were going to have some LED lights specifically for planted aquariums and he said the product is being developed and should be out next spring.


very cool! looking forward to that if the price is the way it is right now[smilie=n:


----------

